# gas grill proximity to building



## rktect 1

I have a townhouse resident that wants to install a gas grill next to the home.  I think this is the code section that applies.  Can someone confirm this who is in the fire codes a lot?
"2009 NFPA 1 section 10.11.6 For other than one and two family dwellings, no hibachi, grill, or other similar devices used for cooking, heating, or any other purpose shall be used or kindled on any balcony, under any overhanging portion, or within 10 feet of any structure."


----------



## JCraver

The IFC says much the same thing:


*308.1.4 Open-flame cooking devices.* Charcoal burners and other open-flame cooking devices shall not be operated on combustible balconies or within 10 feet (3048 mm) of combustible construction*.* *

Exceptions:*
1. One- and two-family _dwellings_.
2. Where buildings, balconies and decks are protected by an _automatic sprinkler system_.
3. LP-gas cooking devices having LP-gas container with a water capacity not greater than 21/2 pounds [nominal 1 pound (0.454 kg) LP-gas capacity].


Are there more than 2 units in the townhouse?  If yes, then that section applies.  If no, then they are exempt.


----------



## fatboy

See 2012 IFC, Section 308.1.4

JCraver beat me to it, and posted the section.


----------



## rktect 1

These units vary between 4 and 8 units.  I think this one is a six-plex townhouse.

So no gas grill, via a permanent gas line, within 10 feet of the building?


----------



## mtlogcabin

FYI
If the balcony is sprinkled in time you may have an accidental sprinkler discharge. We have seen it a couple of times where grilles have been used on sprinkled balconies


----------



## Builder Bob

I believe that townhouses may be exempt from that code section. 

The IRC definition :*TOWNHOUSE. *A single-family _dwelling unit_ constructed in a group of three or more attached units in which each unit extends from foundation to roof and with a _yard_ or public way on at least two sides. 

and

*R302.2 Townhouses. *
Each _townhouse _shall be considered a separate building and shall be separated by fire-resistance-rated wall assemblies meeting the requirements of Section R302.1 for exterior walls. 

IFC 308.1.4 does not specifically state "detached" 1 and 2 family dwellings. 

It only states One- and two-family dwellings.  A Townhouse is a single family dwelling and is considered a separate building.

*Exceptions:*
1. One- and two-family _dwellings_.


----------



## steveray

Agree with BB....If it is an IRC townhouse here, IFC and NFPA do not apply...


----------



## cda

rktect 1 said:


> These units vary between 4 and 8 units.  I think this one is a six-plex townhouse.
> 
> So no gas grill, via a permanent gas line, within 10 feet of the building?




No open flame of any type


So cannot even put the habachi near the house


----------



## Builder Bob

The gas line may be eliminated by using the devices listing for clearances, the issue arises with LP tanks on grills within 10 feet of a structure.

I posted what the code requirements were for the IFC section ---- I believe that I could challenge and win against an order concerning the un-amended IFC.... a town ordinance or something else that is worded differently to indicate the exception is for 1 & 2 family detached.


----------



## JBI

I agree that a 'townhouse' is a single family dwelling and not bound by the IFC section quoted as the exception would apply.
That said, does the grill manufacturer provide a recommended distance from a combustible building wall?
Is there a more restrictive local law/regulation?
Or do you wait for the siding to start melting before explaining the problem?


----------



## Builder Bob

8
GENERAL INSTRUCTIONS
Your Weber Gas Barbecue is a portable outdoor cooking appliance. 


OPERATING
WARNING: This appliance is intended for outdoor use only
and should never be used in garages and roofed or enclosed
porches or verandas

WARNING: The Weber Gas Barbecue must never be used
under an unprotected combustible roof or overhang.

WARNING: The barbecue should not be used when
combustible materials are within 60 cm of the top, bottom,
back or sides of the grill.

just a few warnings... 60 cm equals to approx. 2 feet.


----------



## rktect 1

Thanks for all the thoughts on this.


----------



## ameliasolis

rktect 1 said:


> I have a townhouse resident that wants to install a gas grill next to the home.  I think this is the code section that applies.  Can someone confirm this who is in the fire codes a lot?
> "2009 NFPA 1 section 10.11.6 For other than one and two family dwellings, no hibachi, grill, or other similar devices used for cooking, heating, or any other purpose shall be used or kindled on any balcony, under any overhanging portion, or within 10 feet of any structure."


the codes regarding outdoor grills in SFR are very unclear.  Specifically clearances to overhead construction and side clearances to combustibles.  No specific local codes exist, and the IFC exempts single-family homes.  The nfpa says to follow the manufacturer's clearance for listed units and has some set for non-listed units.  The manufacturers state that in the absence of local codes to refer to the nfpa.  How would you treat a permanently built-in natural gas grill under a newly covered attached patio?  I hate doing these, and have always deterred clients from putting grills under overhead construction, but this particular client wants a grill under an attached patio cover and on a concrete patio slab.  Only a few listed models even allow for this and require a non-combustible overhead construction and/or an approved range hood.  Any insight would be greatly appreciated.  I am very paranoid about all issues fire-related as I witnessed a bad fire as a kid.  Typically I refuse to do grills within 10 feet of the residence, but there are no options on this project, and the client is a big-time foodie who wants a nice grill station.


----------



## ameliasolis

ameliasolis said:


> the codes regarding outdoor grills in SFR are very unclear.  Specifically clearances to overhead construction and side clearances to combustibles.  No specific local codes exist, and the IFC exempts single-family homes.  The nfpa says to follow the manufacturer's clearance for listed units and has some set for non-listed units.  The manufacturers state that in the absence of local codes to refer to the nfpa.  How would you treat a permanently built-in natural gas grill under a newly covered attached patio?  I hate doing these, and have always deterred clients from putting grills under overhead construction, best small space gas grill but this particular client wants a grill under an attached patio cover and on a concrete patio slab.  Only a few listed models even allow for this and require a non-combustible overhead construction and/or an approved range hood.  Any insight would be greatly appreciated.  I am very paranoid about all issues fire-related as I witnessed a bad fire as a kid.  Typically I refuse to do grills within 10 feet of the residence, but there are no options on this project, and the client is a big-time foodie who wants a nice grill station.


looking for quick response.


----------



## BLangley

What's the local fire marshal say?

When I was managing condos, one townhome condo community declaration from the late 70s said 10-feet off building and structures (including fences), no grilling on common elements (exclusive use yards extended 15 feet from home.

Insurance company asked about a couple parked up by one of the townhomes, so I ended up talking to the fire marshal and he said their rules were 15-feet away from fences and townhomes, which basically meant that by the book, grills weren't allowed to be used by the unit owners. Wasn't a fight the board was willing to fight at the time, so they just had me send letters out advising of the rule change and left it for owners to police themselves.


----------



## mark handler

*In California, *One type of open-flame device is acceptable around combustible construction or balconies: propane (“LP-gas”) grills with especially small tanks. Those tanks may have a “water capacity” no greater than 2 1/2 pounds. The water capacity measures how much water, in pounds, the container could hold. But, in short, these tanks are of the small, portable variety used with camping gear.


----------



## Yikes

As a (non-code related) aside:  most gas BBQs have a hinged lid with openings in the back to allow the smoke to escape.  I have seen numerous times where the BBQ had been placed within a couple of feet of a building wall and the wall turns black with soot to a height of 8 or 9 feet.  All it takes is one cookout some fatty meat.
So even apart from code, I do not recommend placement of a BBQ against a wall, unless that wall has a washable surface.


----------



## rktect 1

Yikes said:


> As a (non-code related) aside:  most gas BBQs have a hinged lid with openings in the back to allow the smoke to escape.  I have seen numerous times where the BBQ had been placed within a couple of feet of a building wall and the wall turns black with soot to a height of 8 or 9 feet.  All it takes is one cookout some fatty meat.
> So even apart from code, I do not recommend placement of a BBQ against a wall, unless that wall has a washable surface.


Went to my friends new home about ten years ago.  Sat on the patio and saw exactly that, except along with the soot was melted siding.  Just shook my head.


----------

